# Sputtering through tailpipe



## dongatta (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a 86 hardbody with a 2.4 Z-24 engine.I have noticed that when driving and slowing down to a stop I hear a sputter from the tailpipe. it doesn't sound like a backfire but more like a pop.Only when the engine is warm.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

read the codes ...


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

you may come up with codes that relate to the catalyst system, so the Cat might be clogged, or you may have a hole somewhere in the the exhaust


----------



## dongatta (Sep 29, 2008)

I was thinking something with the exhaust also because it almost sounds as if it has a leak somewhere under the drivers side


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

heat shield maybe?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Your anti backfire valve must not be working properly or working at all! It's the big rubber hose that''s connected to the air cleaner near the fuel pressure regalutor. Start the engine disconnect that hose and race the engine, release the throttle, your should feel vacuum at the hose side


----------



## dongatta (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks CMax03. I have never heard of the part you are talking about. Would it be the valve on the left side of the throttle body that has a larger hose going into the bottom of the air cleaner a small vacuum line going to the front of the air cleaner and a larger hose going to the side of the throttle body?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

dongatta said:


> Thanks CMax03. I have never heard of the part you are talking about. Would it be the valve on the left side of the throttle body that has a larger hose going into the bottom of the air cleaner a small vacuum line going to the front of the air cleaner and a larger hose going to the side of the throttle body?


 Yes! Disconnect it from the air cleaner and raise the engine rpm with the throttle lever release it you should feel the valve appliying vacuum to your finger when it on the valve! If that's working you need check you AIV canister for holes or the assciated hoses for holes/damage that run into your exhaust air injector ports! Also look at your timing it could be slightly retarded!


----------



## dongatta (Sep 29, 2008)

CMax03 said:


> Yes! Disconnect it from the air cleaner and raise the engine rpm with the throttle lever release it you should feel the valve appliying vacuum to your finger when it on the valve! If that's working you need check you AIV canister for holes or the assciated hoses for holes/damage that run into your exhaust air injector ports! Also look at your timing it could be slightly retarded!


That is odd because I had a vacuum leak on that short hose from the valve to the left side of the throttle body. It had a pre bent hose and I replaced with a standard rubber hose.I noticed it is sort of restricted.Do u think that could be the culprit if so what is that part listed as.I have been on nissan part sites trying to find that hose but can't seem to locate it.


----------



## Pynikal (Dec 11, 2008)

i had this same problem with mine and it was about 15 degrees out of time. reset the timing and it has no more sputter and runs a TON better. just my experience with sputtering and these things.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

go online to courtesy nissan parts!


----------

